# Acceptance rate Q: ignoring 2 pings, then accepting 3rd from SAME pax



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Sitting at home late at night, doing my thing. Phone pings - 27 minutes away. Seriously? No. Ignored. 2 minutes later - same guy, same city, same 27-min ETA. Dammit. Ignored again. 3rd time... *sigh*. Accepted. Turned out to be a $ 60 airport ride + $ 10 cash tip, so not a total waste.

My question is, did ignoring the first 2 pings impact my acceptance rate? Or did it "not count" because eventually I accepted? Not playing guarantees here, just idle curiosity.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Sitting at home late at night, doing my thing. Phone pings - 27 minutes away. Seriously? No. Ignored. 2 minutes later - same guy, same city, same 27-min ETA. Dammit. Ignored again. 3rd time... *sigh*. Accepted. Turned out to be a $ 60 airport ride + $ 10 cash tip, so not a total waste.
> 
> My question is, did ignoring the first 2 pings impact my acceptance rate? Or did it "not count" because eventually I accepted? Not playing guarantees here, just idle curiosity.


This same scenario happened to me last night too....with a few of the specifics changed. But also, just curious...when you ignore pings from the same rider more than once...is it counted as ONE ignore.....or MULTIPLE ignores?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

my guess is that when you dont accept, it affects your acceptance
guess only Uber knows for sure


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The real question is if surge is based on supply and demand why aren't we pinged 20 - 40 minutes away from surge areas. 

As far as the trip not being a total loss.....I need more info
for Uber it's never a loss and the more drivers that accept requests over 5 min away the less surge we will see and the more long distance requests we will get. 
Uber Gutter just launched in San Francisco. You pick up as many as 4 single passengers at the local bars. Bring them out for some fresh air and to puke then bring them back to the bar. It costs 2 bucks .... $1 for the fare and $1 for safe rider. Says in the email it's a great way to earn extra cash while you are waiting for the bars to close


----------



## Vanessa's Driver (Jun 9, 2015)

My experience is that if you eventually accept the ping your acceptance rate won't be dinged by prior refusals of the same pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberXking said:


> The real question is if surge is based on supply and demand why aren't we pinged 20 - 40 minutes away from surge areas.


.........but when we are in what is alleged to be a "surge zone" we are pinged anything from two blocks to twenty minutes outside that so-called "surge zone"............

Shortly after I signed on to Uber Taxi, here, I asked the same question of Uber. This was back in the day when local people actually read, comprehended and answered promptly your e-Mails. The gentleman informed me that ignoring the same ping more than once counted only as one rejection. Sometimes, I will go OFFLINE after ignoring a ping on Uber Taxi, so I do not get it, again. Rarely is that necessary on UberX, as if I ignore one ping, a different one usually comes either immediately or shortly thereafter. What is comical is that sometimes I will ignore pings that are quite distant. A third ping will come that is two blocks from me. _WHO _is the Rocket Scientist that programmed this thing?

What I fail to understand is why Uber does not program into its application not offering the same ping to a driver more than once. When my then cab company first put its satellite/computer call assignment system into operation, it used to do the same thing: continue to offer you a trip that you had not accepted or overtly rejected (you can not do the latter, on Uber). I asked the programmer if there were a way to stop this. He told me that it was easy. Once Senior Management approved the change, he made it immediately.


----------

